# crazy ups .



## amruth kiran (Jun 24, 2012)

hey guys!!
just bought a INTEX PROTECTOR 725  for 1.5k
its alright, and all but the max support is only 360w.
now for the crazy thing.... mu psu is 400w. not to mention i have connected my monitor and speakers. and it still works as a battery backup.
i dont get it. its clearly supposed to overload. right???


p.s- when i switch of the mains, pc runs a HD movie for over 10 min's.


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 24, 2012)

Your generic PSU neither have the capability to provide 400 real watt nor your system consumes it. That's why the UPS you have just bought is being able to prove the backup.


----------



## amruth kiran (Jun 24, 2012)

so is there any way to find how much it consumes??


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 24, 2012)

Without spending any money? No.
If you really need to find out the amount of power consumed, buy a cheap watt-meter which will cost you ~650/-


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 27, 2012)

At this rate the UPS might die of soon. Would recommend to reduce some load or atleast remove speakers. Last time I tried stres-testing my UPS I ended with a burnt one


----------

